

Needed: German translation services - rms

Hi, I need to get a website translated from English to German. Can anyone here do this or has anyone used a translation firm they recommend?
======
NoBSWebDesign
How big is the website? I speak conversational German (albeit a couple years
out of practice), but wouldn't have time to do this if it's more than a couple
pages.

If you want a really good dictionary that translates words in context (and
also includes common phrases and sentences), use <http://leo.org>.

------
brk
<http://babelfish.altavista.com> will get you started.

~~~
VinzO
Babelfish is good to translate usual words. But it is poor to translate
sentences.

------
tub
I could do this, being a native German. Price depends on how interesting your
site is ;) Drop me a line.

~~~
rms
Hey.. this site has a "feature" where you email doesn't show up to the public
when you enter it in the email box. You need to enter it again in your about
me or in a reply.

Thanks for the offer, I think I found someone to do the translation though.

